

Application logging: best practices - juliusdavies
http://juliusdavies.ca/logging.html
It's focused log4j (java), but I think the advice in there is general enough for all software developers.
======
juliusdavies
I focus on log4j in particular, but I think the advice is general enough for
any software developer.

